# The King of besseae. 'Rob's Choice'



## Jason Fischer (Mar 8, 2007)

This is, by far, the best besseae flower I have ever seen. It is a 4N, and is a natural tetraploid from the ozone sib cross ('Ozone' x 'Eat My Dust') which was made in the early 90's. It is not easy to breed with, but in almost every case when it does breed, the offspring yield flowers of excellent shape, color and size. The leaves are twice (if not more) as thick as any other besseae I have seen. 

The intensity of red is perfect. One of my employees described it as a color that is 'in your face'.. I'd have to say he is right! It is a color that can never be truly caught on camera. The flower size reaches between 10 and 11 cm at peak. 

And that seed pod you see on the left... that's a re-make of Jason Fischer using a 4N Mem. Dick Clements. Can't wait!

Enjoy my favorite besseae!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, I mean, it's ok... I guess.

Wow.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow now that is perfection! Are you sure you didn't just make the petals from red velvet


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2007)

*Gosh Thats really something else*

bet your over the moon with it -you guys are so lucky having the great choises of besseae- thanks for sharing such a wonderful plant 
yep I guess you guess it's my favourite phrag  
After seeing Heather's nice orange one I was able to get one it's 
"Cajun spice "x 'mellow yellow' it.s got a Z on it so i think it originated from orchid zone hasn't flowered yet but soon i hope .:rollhappy: Couldn't put it in the same class as yours though - that is really something special 

billie


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2007)

Can we get some size info on that one? I mean, it LOOKS pretty big. oke:


----------



## toddybear (Mar 8, 2007)

Stunning...it really does glow!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 8, 2007)

great form and great color :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice form, I need some red besseaes in my collection.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 8, 2007)

that is breathtaking Jason


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW....that wonderful


----------



## John M (Mar 8, 2007)

Spectacular Jason! Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow!!! Great color, great shape! What would happen if you selfed it, Jason?


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

Definitely an awsome flower.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 8, 2007)

:drool: 

Spectacular!

Great shots too!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 8, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow!!! Great color, great shape! What would happen if you selfed it, Jason?



For the first time in 14 years (of trying), we have selfings of 'Rob's Choice'. The first few should bloom in 2007. We are going to flower them first to determine the quality and pricing. Quite exciting!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in need of a new desktop background. Any chance you you have a larger resolution version of that first image? Or any other nice Rob's Choice shot, for that matter? I know I know, I hate being the guy that demands more shots, but I just can't help it. The color is too too nice!


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> I'm in need of a new desktop background. Any chance you you have a larger resolution version of that first image? Or any other nice Rob's Choice shot, for that matter? I know I know, I hate being the guy that demands more shots, but I just can't help it. The color is too too nice!



Um...you aren't the only one who thought of that Zach...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 9, 2007)

Jason,

Will we see Creger walk into judging with it tomorrow in Chicago???  

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope someone can get a really good color shot...


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope, it won't go in for judging. The only way I will have it judged is if there's a local show here in MN. It's just too valueable a plant to travel with. Plus Cathy is a smoker and there's NO WAY I'm letting that besseae go into a smokey car.

Eric.

Actually, the more I look at this photo the more I realize that this is the most color-correct photo I've ever been able to take of this flower!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 9, 2007)

*More Pictures of Phrag. besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS*

I thought I would post some more pictures; including some with the dimensions.

Here they are:












The natural spread is about 9.7 cm:






The width of the petals is about 3.1 cm:






I looked it up, but when 'Rob's Choice' was awarded back in 2002 it had a natural spread of 8.7 cm and 2.9 cm wide petals. Back then it got an AM with 87 points.

Enjoy!!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanx for the photo updates. Put me on the list!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2007)

I had forgotten that 'Rob's Choice' was 4N... It is definitely stunning with wonderful form and color and of a nice size!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 9, 2007)

Must

have

IT

!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> For the first time in 14 years (of trying), we have selfings of 'Rob's Choice'. The first few should bloom in 2007. We are going to flower them first to determine the quality and pricing. Quite exciting!


Excellent! Please keep us informed...


----------



## lienluu (Mar 10, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> I thought I would post some more pictures; including some with the dimensions.



So glad to see you posting again!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> Nope, it won't go in for judging. The only way I will have it judged is if there's a local show here in MN. It's just too valueable a plant to travel with. Plus Cathy is a smoker and there's NO WAY I'm letting that besseae go into a smokey car.



 Like a chimney.  

-Ernie


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 10, 2007)

That is totally amazing.Love it.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, looks like all the work paid off.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice color and shape.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Apr 7, 2007)

Indeed! What A Great Clone. 
I Agree With You Mr Fisher. This Is Probably The Best Clone Ever For Color, Form And Flower Presentation...
This Is What We Can Achieve When We Do The Right Selection And F3, F4 Population From Experts And Growers Selecting The Best.
I Dream Of Doing The Same With The Best Pk...
Have You All A Great Weekend


----------



## Elena (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, amazing colour!

I'll PM you my address so you can post it here asap, yes?


----------



## Hien (Apr 7, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> Indeed! What A Great Clone.
> I Agree With You Mr Fisher. This Is Probably The Best Clone Ever For Color, Form And Flower Presentation...
> This Is What We Can Achieve When We Do The Right Selection And F3, F4 Population From Experts And Growers Selecting The Best.
> I Dream Of Doing The Same With The Best Pk...
> Have You All A Great Weekend


 The question is could you achieve that with only 15 clones (5 from each permit holder) I wonder whether it will be easier if you are allowed by the government to collect pollen from good plants (the plants will stay in situ, not harvested) that are in the wild to increase your odd?


----------



## isaias m rolando (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes sir, indeed...
We are trying to convince CITES officers to obtain that permit. I totally agree with you. This work should be performed "in situ", after seeing many plants in bloom and not taking but the seed pods only. I pray this could happen in the future. If not we have to wait many years for 5 plants breeding only the best F1, F2, and so.
Remember all yellow besseae came from just one peruvian P. besseae flava...


----------



## tan (Apr 8, 2007)

lovely!
hope i have one in my collection one day....


----------

